# missing logogs



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

hi im gary ewing,i have the rca drd 480 RE, i am missing many logos. how do i get a soap net logo on my reciever???? i cant believe i have to buy a new reciever to get it. but according to RCA i do. this just dont seem right.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2002)

why would you want more logos, i would give anything to get rid of logos, any logo, anywhere on screen.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

logos belong on the guide system if there is a place for them. the guide looks incomplete with just call letters or dtv logos. then the manufacture shouldnt put any logos on the guide at all ,the way it is now, its decieving to the buyer,even the sales man in circuit city told me when i asked him about logos,"once you plug your reciever into the phone jack,the logos will be downloaded." LOLOLOLOLOLOL, at any rate, i got every tv in the house OFF, there really isnt anything on to watch anyway. Directv was much better when it was with USSB, the programing was far superior .


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

At least you have logos on your guide. Dish Network doesn't have logos on the guide at all, period.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank goodness! Who needs all that crayola crapola cluttering up the EPG?.

Just MHO


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by garyewing _
> *hi im gary ewing,i have the rca drd 480 RE, i am missing many logos. how do i get a soap net logo on my reciever???? i cant believe i have to buy a new reciever to get it. but according to RCA i do. this just dont seem right. *


Gary,

Dish doesn't have Logos on or in it's EPG.

BTW, you need to use proper capitalization in your sentences. With out the proper grammar it makes your post much harder to read.

John


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2002)

John,

give me a break, will ya. we are not all teachers like you seem to be. just have some fun.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The DirecTV logos can be updated by Satellite, I remember they finally updated them last year around November. 

It was the first time that they actually changed the logos in the time that I can remember.

I wish the Dish Network boxes COULD display logos, anything beats the dull guides we have now. Although I think the logos should be able to be shut off if I user does not want them cluttering the screen.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

I would like to see the addition of channel logos for DISH.
I wish that DISH would put the channel logos on the channel banners not on the epg. 
I also wish that they would put the start , and stop times on the channel banners not just the remaining time.
I know that you can pull it up if you use the combination of the top and bottom banners on the browse feature , but that only works if you have the same program on the top and bottom. I'd really rather have the information for the show that is on, on the top banner and the information on the browse banner on the bottom


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

sorry scott, your WRONG !! Directv doesnt have the capability or the desire to upgrade logos on the guide system. as i said, logos can only be updated via a software patch from the manufacture via satillite, and manufactures such as RCA are reluctant to do this. Now, you can consider me an expert on directv guide systems since i have devoted 5 years researching this matter and iin communication with directv office of the president. call: 310 964 4764 (sherry) or 310 964 3998 or any 800 directv number and complain about the logos on your guide system. YES, it can be done, but getting them to do it is another story.just note though, some logos,not many, namely scifi #244, has been shut down at the networks request, but most stations want you to see a color logo on your guide system,like soapnet, its just not in your reciever, and it probobly never will be untill you buy another reciever !!!! sad but true !


----------

